# Any cures to relive the dull, throbbing "anal pain"



## Simon M (Jul 27, 2009)

As many of you will know, IBS can cause dull, throbbing pains and a lot of discomfort in the anal region.Sometimes it can come on unexpectedly even when not Stressed etc, does anybody else find this really, really fustrating and depressing?The only real relief seems to be sleep for a while, or has anyone found other things that can help this?Appreciate your thoughts folks.S.


----------



## Ohiomomof2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, I get this sometimes too. A hot bath helps. Also, sometimes taking pressure off your bottom helps, such as sitting on one side or another (butt cheek, for lack of a better word). I have noticed that if I am feeling even a little constipated or haven't emptied completely, the pain tends to creep up, so I take in more fiber and water even if it promotes more of the diarrhea - at least the full feeling there is relieved.I have been on and off amitriptyline for awhile and notice that when I go back on and stick with it, the anal pain decreases, since this med has a pain reducing effect.Have you discussed this with your doctor / GI specialist? I know that this type of pain can be common in ibs, but if it is very frequent and severe it should be checked out.I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Quite awhile back I asked my doctor about this , and was told that for exterior anal pain , it is ok to use Cortizone cream on the outside. (Not recommened internally).And another thing to use when you are up and sitting on the couch , use an ice pack.I also use this for spinal tumor pain and it works very well at reducing discomfort.The doctor did tell me that heat really isn't recommened because it dialates your blood vessels and can cause itching.I notice this to be correct because , when it is Hot and I sweat , it makes my Tumors itch , and I rake myself raw.Best to avoid Heat. Ice is better.An over the counter product that may help you , TUCK's Medicated Pad's.


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

Something else to consider is Balneol, which is a gentle cleanser you can use after cleaning yourself which can be quite soothing. You can pick it up at any local pharmacy (or order online). CVS also has a generic version they sell.Very useful to have a bottle around, with cotton. Also can just help with the itching, etc., and I always found it more helpful than using tucks or some of the other options.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Something to consider :NUPERCAINAL® Cream NUPERCAINAL® Ointment Novartis Consumer Health Dibucaine - Domiphen Bromide Dibucaine Topical Anesthetic Indications And Clinical Uses: For the relief of pain and itching in hemorrhoids, anal fissure, abrasions, minor burns, sunburn, chapping, herpes simplex, herpes zoster, insect bites, pruritus. The cream is also indicated for local antisepsis. Precautions: Not more than 2 tubes of the cream, or 1 tube of the ointment, should be applied within 24 hours to an adult, or one half tube of cream or one quarter tube of ointment to a very young child. Rectal bleeding may indicate a serious condition. Local medication should not be used until a physician has been consulted. Severe or extensive sunburn can be serious. In such cases, consult a physician promptly. Adverse Reactions: Increased irritation and sensitivity to dibucaine have been reported in rare instances. tag_DosageDosage Dosage And Administration: Cream: Apply 3 or 4 times daily. Ointment: Apply on light dressing or by means of applicator. Availability And Storage: Cream: Each tube contains: dibucaine 0.5% and domiphen bromide 0.05% in a water washable base. Nonmedicinal ingredients: acetone sodium bisulfite, fragrance, glycerin, potassium hydroxide, stearic acid, triethanolamine and water. Parabens-free. Tubes of 30 g. Ointment: Each g of ointment contains: dibucaine 1% in a lanolin and petrolatum base. Nonmedicinal ingredients: acetone sodium bisulfite, lanolin, petrolatum and water. Parabens-free. Tubes of 30 g. INFO Obtained at :www.rxmed.com , type in the name.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can post full URLs here.Just copy the whole thing in the address bar starting at the http until the end and paste it here. You do not need to use any special codes as the software will make it into a clickable link for you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is it worse when you sit for awhile? Kinda sounds like Levator Ani Syndrome type of issues. That will get better if you lie down or stand up for awhile.http://www.healthscout.com/ency/68/373/mai...LevatorSyndrome has some of the treatments which aren't all that good, but mostly about relaxing that muscle so it doesn't ache as much.There is proctalgia fugax but that tends to be a short term intense pain rather than an aching.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

SunSpot , provide more detailed information on the "Balneol" , you can obtain it where I got my above information from.www.rxmed.comIt would provide more of a detailed description for the readers.


----------

